
Will Twitter Sell or IPO? CEO Dick Costolo Says "Neither" - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ces_2011_will_twitter_sell_or_ipo_ceo_dick_costolo.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d28cebc52e892f3%2C0
======
yuvadam
I have a hard time seeing how Twitter can exist on its own right.

Twitter is a technological platform, _par excellence_. Twitter facilitates the
exchange and dissemination of 140-character messages, no more, no less.

I fail to see how they can make a proper business out of that, in the long
run.

~~~
nostromo
While correct, your description seems a bit reductionist to me. Twitter's
value doesn't come from its ability to shuttle short messages around the web
-- but from it's cultural presence, it's more-open-than-Facebook social graph,
and the large amount of people who use it as a simple-enough-for-ma RSS
reader.

~~~
yuvadam
If Twitter aims to be yet another RSS reader, so be it. But I doubt that's
what they're going after.

Twitter indeed has a strong presence on the web, but I'm wondering how that
presence can be translated into a self-standing business.

------
hop
They should have businesses accounts pay $100/year, honor system with a badge
or something if you have paid (your company would look really bad if it
didn't), and they could make a ton without having to do much.

